# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  It's creepy. Talking on the phone

## Denise

My details are saved on the database of Work and Income, New Zealand - a social welfare organization.

Nevertheless, the guys keep digging at it with questions as to my real identity. I keep telling them - Denis. Denis Jaimes.

'Is that your name? Who am I talking to. What is your full name?'

Man, that's frightening. Don't know how I'll ever get to change my name in there. Maybe I could just adopt a phone name or something, listed on their 'Sticky Notes', blah.

----------


## i just want luv

The phone is the devil

----------


## CeCe

:Hug:

----------


## MrQuiet76

I wish I had a phone that couldn't receive calls, but could only make outgoing calls... of course that means I'd use it about twice a year

----------

